# Previous generation Ryobi backpack sprayer + DFW wand?



## MMcAuliff (Jan 3, 2022)

Has anyone fit a DFW on the first generation 18v Ryobi backpack sprayer? I tried it and I'm pretty sure the hose is not the 3/8" that my wand is. I'm
Wondering if anyone had to make some additional adjustments.


----------



## standslanted (Nov 10, 2021)

I planed on building a better wand for my sprayer (like the DFW design) sometimes this winter. I too have the first gen ryobi. Let me know what you find...
thanks,


----------



## MMcAuliff (Jan 3, 2022)

@standslanted , it turns out the switch was pretty straight forward. I built the DFW wand as mentioned on other threads and then cut the hose on the Ryobi and stuck the new wand on the end. It took a bit of time to get it snugged up, but once I did I bought some cinch clamps to lock the hose to the wand and it's worked great. Night and day difference from the standard wand. I highly recommend it!


----------

